# Apparently I Don't Have Realistic Expectations.... (UPDATE^2)



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

UPDATE ^2:

New Kindle came in today and .... what? The contrast is awesome? No buttons stick? No sun fade? Could it be true?

Yes, yes, Yes!

*screams it from rooftops. *I GOT A KINDLE THAT WORKS!!!!!!*

(The Story)
Alright, so as a few of you may know, I have gone through several (5+) Kindles, The first few had the vampire syndrome (sun-faded text) and the rest that followed have had horrible contrast as well as a myriad of other issues (couldn't hold a charge, button stuck, etc.)

For the last few replacements I have used Ted-san's font hack, but even still, the hack only darkens the text, and doesn't lighten the background, of course.

I am honestly not a picky person, but the last few replacements I have received have had terrible contrast in comparison to the kindles that had the vampire syndrome. The last Kindle I got via UPS had been perfect in my eyes; out of all the other kindles, the background was as close to white as I had ever seen it, and the text was nice and dark. Alas, it was not meant to be when I took her outside and nearly the entire page was washed out within a few page turns. So once again I called Kindle Support, and they sent out another replacement.

Now, throughout this whole ordeal, all the amazon representatives I have spoken with have been very kind, understanding and helpful, but that wasn't the case today. When I called, the representative acted as if he had never heard of anyone else having the sun-fade issue, and started asking me if I had used the device in any extreme temperatures. I didn't think 75 degrees counted as an extreme temp. Then he looked up my record and told me that it was very difficult to believe that I could have received so many deficient devices. Yeah, me too. Then he went on to give me a talk about how my expectations for the device were too high, and that they aren't realistic. Oh, he also went on to say that they don't replace devices just because of poor contrast (this is flying in the face of the last few representatives that had told me they would replace my kindles for any reason, no questions asked until I was satisfied.) I paid $360.00, don't I deserve to be satisfied with my purchase?

What, so he thinks I enjoy calling up Amazon every other week? I've had enough Kindles to know what it can and cannot do, what it should look like and what it shouldn't look like. As I stated previously, my last Kindle was perfect in contrast, just like a printed page and every other way until I took it outside and the text was obliterated by the sun. Ever Kindle I have received since has been far worse by comparison.

Ugh, I'm sorry, I really don't know the point of this thread, I think I just had to vent. IT just makes me so angry because the best Kindle out of the bunch (Ashterah) had been completely decked out with a skin, and a screen protector, only to find her text illegible in the sunlight, so I had to remove it all, only then to be sent Kindle after kindle of a far lesser quality.

UPDATE: The sun showed it's face for a bit today, so I took Kindle number.... (5? 6?) outside just to see how it fared. Now, keeping in mind that it is just barely 70 degrees and cool ( and the fact that the sun isn't at it's brightest) If the results were satisfactory, I was to wait until a bright day showed itself so that I could subject the Kindle to a more rigorous testing.

It did not come to that. Even in the weak light, the fading of the text was clear and significant; the fact that the contrast of the screen under normal conditions left much to be desired was yet another nail in the coffin. So, full of trepidation, I called Amazon and explained my situation.

The man I spoke to was nice, unlike the guy from the other day that bit my head off, and sent out another immediately, without telling me that I was crazy, the the Kindle isn't meant to be read in the sunlight, that my expectations are too high to be met, etc....

Kindle number.... ugh, I lost count, is on it's way.

UPDATE ^2:

New Kindle came in today and .... what? The contrast is awesome? No buttons stick? No sun fade? Could it be true?

Yes, yes, Yes!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your latest experience with Amazon CS. When my first K2 showed the sun fade issue CS was very understanding. Thank God that my second K2 is working flawlessly!


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your experience.  I think that for what the Kindle cost they should send you multiple replacements, and have you send back the ones you don't want to keep.  I'd chalk up your latest call to an inexperienced support rep who probably thought he was doing the right thing at the time.  If it were me I would call back and talk to a different person, or ask to talk to a supervisor.  Good luck, hope you find one that works.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Anarel - you DO have realistic expectations and I think you got a sour apple at CS as from what I have heard they bend over backwards to help.  Keep on bugging them and keep on keeping on until you get a satisfactory unit.  Several others here have wanted to give up but they persevered and finally got one that worked like it was supposed to.

It is perfectly OK to vent and rant here, we all understand and empathize with you, even us K1 owners.

Hang in there and keep trying.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not sure where the CS rep is from if he hasn't heard about the sun fade problem. You are not wrong. Call again and get a supervisor. You will love your Kindle, so don't give up. Hang in there and vent all you want.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Vent away!  You are certainly among people who will understand.
It's possible to get a bad customer service person from time to time.  Just call back and talk to someone else or ask for a supervisor.  You'll get a perfect Kindle yet.
And keep your expectations high!  You deserve a Kindle that is easier to read than a printed book.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

At this point I'd seriously consider taking a refurbished K1 or looking for a used one over the K2. 

I am a little confused by the white screen comment though since the screen isn't meant to be white.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> At this point I'd seriously consider taking a refurbished K1 or looking for a used one over the K2.
> 
> I am a little confused by the white screen comment though since the screen isn't meant to be white.


Sorry, put simply, I meant that the contrast was very very good on Ashterah, the text was nice and dark and the background was very light. Like, if you look on the amazon page and click on the Kindle and look at the picture shown there, that was how clear the contrast was on my kindle.

And everything else I got afterwards had a deep, murky grey background.

Another issue with me right now is, though the last replacement is a muddy gray background, I don't even know if it has the vampire syndrome or not because its been raining for the past few days; god only knows if this "replacement" has the fading issue, too.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

I personally think it is a bit unbelievable that you've been through 6 Kindle 2's and found something wrong with each and every one of them. Maybe you are just a tad picky? In any case I second the advice of Rasputina. A K1 may be more suitable for you. I wish you the best of luck and hope you get a good Kindle soon.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I certainly hope you get this resolved.

Be of good cheer though.  Some of us, me for one, have had a good K2 from day 1 and no fade, no squeak in the case, no case separation, and pretty good contrast (which seemed to get better with the software version upgrade).

So a good one CAN be had. Good luck.

Just sayin........


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I personally think it is a bit unbelievable that you've been through 6 Kindle 2's and found something wrong with each and every one of them. Maybe you are just a tad picky? In any case I second the advice of Rasputina. A K1 may be more suitable for you. I wish you the best of luck and hope you get a good Kindle soon.


I can't believe it either, to be completely honest. But I don't know what else to tell you except this is what happened to me. The first three had the sun fade, the rest in between had terrible contrast and the latest one had the vampire syndrome.

I'm NOT being picky; when I say that the contrast was bad, I mean that the next was nearly illegible due to the darkness of the background. My eyesight is not very good; I didn't purchase this device to squint at a screen. Not only that, I have been satisfied with the device at one point, the latest one, Ashterah, again, had perfect contrast, but had the sunfade issue so I really can't understand why I keep getting kindles that are SO much worse than that one.

And thanks for the device, but for my purposes a Kindle 2 fits the bill.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Anarel,
I understand your sending back Kindles that have the sun fade issue and also understand your sending back the Kindles that have a really dark screen. I have seen pictures of some people's Kindles and felt sorry for them for their having such a dark screen when mine is so good. I do believe though that probably at some point Amazon is going to tell you that you just need to return your Kindle for a refund. I'm wondering if that is why the most recent CSR was not quite as understanding about your complaints about your most recent Kindle.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes-- _we_ know you really really want a good Kindle and KBers know you. But I can imagine that at some point the CS staff at Amazon looks at your record of returns online and will start to question it. I can see their point too.... Hopefully you'll get THE Kindle soon.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a first-generation Kindle that hasn't displayed any issues (cue frantic knocking on wood!), so I don't quite feel qualified to comment on this issue, but I did have one suggestion/question: have you been documenting your Kindle concerns through photographs?

Maybe Amazon would be better able to realize that you've been sent a string of duds if you were able to whip out a virtual stack of photos and say, "This one had great contrast, but, as you can see, it faded in the sun; this one didn't fade in the sun, but there's so little difference between the type and the background that you can barely read it," etc., etc.

Taking the time and effort to photograph each Kindle shouldn't be necessary, but having a visual means of comparison might go a long way toward helping Amazon's CSRs understand your situation!

In any case, good luck finding a keeper!


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

This is exactly the reason I went for a used K1 instead of a K2. Amazon's quality control for the e-ink displays on the K2 seems pretty pathetic. I haven't looked into it, but I'd guess that other brands and models of eReaders use the same screens as the Kindle. I wonder if any of them have the same problem with fading text and low contrast, or if other companies just have better QC to get rid of the bad apples.

Look, if it was me (and since you've ruled out the K1 as an option) I'd be taking photos of each Kindle they sent; as proof (if you need it) but also to compare to other people's Kindles. If you're absolutely 100% sure that your Kindle isn't working as advertised, keep on at it until you get a fully working unit. If you get a CS rep that obviously doesn't care about customer satisfaction (or blatantly lies about not replacing units with the contrast problem, as is your case), politely ask to speak to his manager, or another CS who will give you a fair go.

As mentioned, there may come a point where they'll be giving you a refund instead of a new unit. It's up to you if you want to go through it all again. Also, even non-defective units won't be as perfect and pristine as the marketing pics on Amazon's site. I'm sure you're aware of this, but I'm just putting it out there anyway. The screen IS grey, even on a perfect unit.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

jesspark said:


> I have a first-generation Kindle that hasn't displayed any issues (cue frantic knocking on wood!), so I don't quite feel qualified to comment on this issue, but I did have one suggestion/question: have you been documenting your Kindle concerns through photographs?
> 
> Maybe Amazon would be better able to realize that you've been sent a string of duds if you were able to whip out a virtual stack of photos and say, "This one had great contrast, but, as you can see, it faded in the sun; this one didn't fade in the sun, but there's so little difference between the type and the background that you can barely read it," etc., etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea, I could take a picture of the few I have right now I suppose, but for the contrast issue I dunno if they would just brush me off...


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Anarel you are not picky... Infact you are not the only one who has had to replace the Kindle 2 lots of times.... There are some people on this board who had to replace their Kindle 3-5 already.... It's a comon defect with the sunfading issue and the contrast issue... I'm sure Amazon will fix these problems in the near future...

PS: Poor DD had to replace her Kindle 5 times now as well... You guys should read her topic http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7677.0.html


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

It depends now on how the person views your post but I can see just how you love Kindle and after so many returns have not written any such so harsh words against Amazon for getting bad Kindles. Go direct to the supervisor and hope you get the Kindle for you this time. I know you are not alone.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ugh, as horrible as it sounds at least I'm not the only one; someone else over at the Amazon forums said their lucky number was 8- eight Kindles they had to go through to get their GOOD one.

I think I'll wait a few days and see if the latest, bad contrasty one has sun fade or not (its been rainy the past few days) and one way or another I'll call Amazon again and hope I don't get the same guy x_X;. I just get really nervous when I call because I know EXACTLY how it looks, with so many returns, but I HAVE had issues. And the way the guy was all condescending and saying that it was highly doubtful that I had received so many bad devices...

It's not fun printing out return labels and running to the UPS store to return packages, calling Amazon and explaining this whole situation,  and waiting around for UPS to deliver the next one...


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

That's why I'm trying to get the Kindle 1 since it doesn't have all these problems...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess I can see both sides of the story here. 

The ones with sunfade issues should definitely be replaced but maybe amazon thinks what you consider bad contrast really isn't that bad and someone else would think it was fine.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I guess I can see both sides of the story here.
> 
> The ones with sunfade issues should definitely be replaced but maybe amazon thinks what you consider bad contrast really isn't that bad and someone else would think it was fine.


I know that contrast is a matter of opinion, but I did pay $360.00 for a device I could be satisfied with (one I could comfortably read), and I WAS very satisfied with the contrast of Ashterah until I found out that her text burned out in the sunlight... several of the customer support people told me that they would issue replacements, "no questions asked" until I was satisfied... apparently the last guy didn't get that memo.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

I really do hope you get your perfect Kindle 2, but be careful. There have been stories of people who got their Amazon accounts banned for too many returns. I'd hate to see that happen to someone who is so obviously passionate about reading.  I'm really glad I stayed with my Kindle 1-the screen is perfect. I'm sorry you won't consider it, but  I wish you the very best of luck-keep us posted!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I really do hope you get your perfect Kindle 2, but be careful. There have been stories of people who got their Amazon accounts banned for too many returns. I'd hate to see that happen to someone who is so obviously passionate about reading.  I'm really glad I stayed with my Kindle 1-the screen is perfect. I'm sorry you won't consider it, but I wish you the very best of luck-keep us posted!


Thanks for your support; i've been worrying about that myself... when I talk to Kindle Customer Support again, I'd better bring that up...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The only story I know of  of banning, was someone who dissed Amazon, and returned everything - TVs, etc., not kindles, so I don't think I would be too worried about that, but it won't hurt to verify that - with a supervisor -

Good luck, and pictures are a terrific idea!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Keep trying. If you get a CS rep who gives you a hard time, make sure to ask for a supervisor. 

The contrast issue and the sun fade issue are known problems. If you cannot read your Kindle as advertised, then they should go back. Perhaps Amazon should be rethinking its quality control checks.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Being banned for returns has nothing to do with Kindles. You aren't returning anyway, you are exchanging a nonworking unit for a new one. Keep at it! You will get a good one and you will love it!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone! I'm glad almost no one thinks I'm a nutcase for all this insanity...


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

I say if you really want the Kindle 2 then keep requesting replacements until either you are satisfied or they refuse to sell you one.  Amazon is business. As a business they make business decisions ( case in point, they kept the announcement of the DX a secret as to not affect K2 sales).  But also as a business they are obligated to adhere to their own business policy that states that you are entitled to have a replacement Kindle if your Kindle is deemed defective (by your assessment).  Keep on trying.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, I really don't want to give up on the Kindle 2.

I love everything about it, the ease with which I can buy books, how I can download one on the spot, samples, the notes and annotations feature, how I can increase the font size later in the day if my eyes get a bit tired, the dictionary.... I could go on for days (and have, to the eternal displeasure of my family and friends who by now are sick of hearing my rave reviews about this device) about everything I love about this E-reader...


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

The Saga continues!

You'll sympathize, you might dismiss it all and think I'm crazy, you'll hug your Kindle close and thank the gods this hasn't happened to you!

See the bottom of my first post for details!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep at it, you spent ALOT of money, and deserve what you paid for.  That is not asking too much.  You must be so frustrated, but don't let that make you settle for a kindle with issues.  I would stop talking to regular cs, and just start asking for supervisors from the get go. Good Luck


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm so happy I never read in direct sunlight.  I'm almost afraid to take my kindle out in the sun now, lol.

Question for those with the sun problem, if I do venture out in the sun to see if it fades, when I come back inside and refresh the page will the print show up again?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Forster said:


> I'm so happy I never read in direct sunlight. I'm almost afraid to take my kindle out in the sun now, lol.
> 
> Question for those with the sun problem, if I do venture out in the sun to see if it fades, when I come back inside and refresh the page will the print show up again?


Yes, if you refresh (alt+g) or simply change the page the print will come back as dark as it was before your went outside.

I wish I could say that I don't read outside, so then the sun-fade issue might not apply, but I do; also, there would be no telling what other issues might happen over time due to the faulty screen or whatever the issue is.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

This actually amazes me. I could not imagine going through 6 different Kindles. I'd be pulling my hair out by now


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

At this point, I'd probably just stop trying to read in the sun. I'd be pulling my hair out and it would just be easier.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Lol, but I like my hair... I also want to read out in the sunlight like 98.9 percent of all other Kindle users can do...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Maybe we should take a poll? Cause I know I've never taken my out to read in the sun.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Maybe we should take a poll? Cause I know I've never taken my out to read in the sun.


There's a poll on one or two of the other threads, somewhere...


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Anarel - I'm right there with you.  I'm now on 7 or 8, and have them fade and lighten with the first page turn.  It's hard to believe that ones that stay true are out there.  The one I have now is the one I will keep if the next replacement isn't better.  The replacements have also had the murky screens along with the fade, so I know just what you are talking about.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Yay! 

Wel, not yay for the maybe not so rare as one would think/terrible circumstances that brought us together, but yay for yet another sympathizer!

The last Kindle I was considering keeping; it's contrast wasn't great even with the font hack installed, but it was better than the one previous to it (which I still had for comparison) although not as good as the "perfectly contrasted one" that had sun-fade. But I took it outside today and the print instantly faded... again.

I've got Kindle support on my contacts list on my phone x_X;


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You are not rare. We have been reading about this for a while. A part of me wonders if they are sending out refurbs and using the ones that are sent back with the screen issue assuming that nothing is wrong with the unit.

I hope not but this just sounds silly.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> You are not rare. We have been reading about this for a while. A part of me wonders if they are sending out refurbs and using the ones that are sent back with the screen issue assuming that nothing is wrong with the unit.
> 
> I hope not but this just sounds silly.


Someone on another thread said something to the effect of; "They just take the kindle out of the "returned" box, put a new sticker on it, and send it out as a replacement."

I'm 50/50 on the issue; could I really be getting sent "new" kindles, several of which having the vampire syndrome? I think not. Also, one of the Kindles (I forget which number it was) out of the box had a prev. page button that got stuck in the device.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anarel said:


> Someone on another thread said something to the effect of; "They just take the kindle out of the "returned" box, put a new sticker on it, and send it out as a replacement."
> 
> I'm 50/50 on the issue; could I really be getting sent "new" kindles, several of which having the vampire syndrome? I think not. Also, one of the Kindles (I forget which number it was) out of the box had a prev. page button that got stuck in the device.


Maybe you should be keeping track of serial numbers on the units they send you?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Maybe you should be keeping track of serial numbers on the units they send you?


I could start doing that... I hadn't thought of that before ^_^;;


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

*IT FREAKING WORKS!*

^_^ See post one, page one, for more details.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats!!! Now resist the urge to put sun screen on the screen to protect it when out in the sun.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Congrats!!! Now resist the urge to put sun screen on the screen to protect it when out in the sun.


I dunno, it got so habitual over time it'll be hard to not do that...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah, you


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

No sun fade? really?  wow....  mine faded out.  The replacement that came on the 26th lightens pretty evenly over the whole page, maybe I'll just stick with it.....  at least I don't lose whole chunks of text


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Anarel said:


> UPDATE ^2: New Kindle came in today and .... what? The contrast is awesome? No buttons stick? No sun fade? Could it be true? Yes, yes, Yes! *screams it from rooftops. *I GOT A KINDLE THAT WORKS!!!!!!*


Congratulations! That's great to hear - now don't drop it.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATION! Enjoy you new Kindle!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Congratulations! That's great to hear - now don't drop it.


Don't jinx her like that!!!!!! 
Anarel,
Glad you finally got a good one.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Maybe you should test it for a few days to be sure... Better to be safe then sorry later on


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Congratulations! That's great to hear - now don't drop it.


Thanks a lot!

@ Magical Wing

It's alright; from my vast experience on the matter, if it will fade at all it would have done so, today; I took out the last one that faded in the sunlight; it did. My new one; didn't.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Didn't mean to jinx anyone, just knowing me if I went through that many to get a good one, I would drop it. Sometimes I'm a bit of a klutz.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Didn't mean to jinx anyone, just knowing me if I went through that many to get a good one, I would drop it. Sometimes I'm a bit of a klutz.


That would be me too.

Anarel, I'm so happy you finally got one that works!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Thank you so much!!! ^_^

I probably would have jumped off something if it wasn't for you guys... either that or attacked Amazon... ^_^;;


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Anarel,
I'm so glad you got a good one at last!  It is good to have high expectations some times.


----------

